# Basic balance between power ang band life



## Bernadette-Aris Gemino (May 4, 2015)

Hi, ill be buying some theraband golds tommorow and its not cheap by any means. i shoot 3/4 butterfly at about 41 inch draw. Sweet spot for tbg seems to be about 5:1 so i will probably cut at 8.5? My quilestion is the taper. 1inch slingshot end , then 3/4th pouch end was what I was thinking. Any other comments would be much appreciated ~ aris


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

If you want 5:1 rati on on a 41 inch draw then you should cut the active part of the bands to be 8.2 inches.

Yes it seems that 1:5 ratio gives lot of power for decent life, but I know that people go anywhere in the range of 4:1 and 6:1 - who can stop them?

For the taper, I heard once that the best ratio is 3:2 - less than that has less effect but longer life, and more than that gives more effect but shorter life. It seems that 3:2 related to taper is the same as 5:1 related to the stretch..

For this reason the tapers that I use are:

3 cm at the fork, 2 cm at the pouch (but very rarely)

2.7 to 1.8

2.4 to 16

2.1 to 14

and sometimes 2.5 to 2 and 2 to 1.5 although these last two are not 3:2 ratio.

your intention to cut 1inch to 3/4 of an inch sound completely ok for the safe zone.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

good info. thanks


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

dont tubes last longer?


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

My experience with tubes is that they last a whole lot longer than flats. But in order to get close to flatband speeds, you're going to have to deal with higher draw weight. Everything is a trade off. Right now I am very happy with double 1842 tubes and .44 lead. Draw weight is higher than most flats but still manageable enough for long shooting sessions, speed and power are good, and band life is outstanding. I still shoot flats once in a great while, but tube sets are quicker to make and last very very long.

I should add that single 1745 tubes shoot light ammo very fast and the draw weight is next to nothing.


----------

